

Collect Landing Page Ideas with Google Chrome - grexi
http://usersnaptips.tumblr.com/post/91350964023/how-to-use-the-usersnap-chrome-extension

======
grexi
Link to the chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/usersnap/khehmhbaa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/usersnap/khehmhbaabkepkojebhcpjifcmojdmgd)

